# A3 Drucker-help



## ill (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich brauche unbedinkt einen A3+drucker, aber welchen ich schwanke zwischen dem günstigen canon (Bubble Jet i9100) und dem teureren epson (Stylus Photo 2100)!
hat jeman erfahrung mit den marken, auch farb-patronen technisch? macht ja auch viel aus, ob die farben teuer sind!


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Hm... meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Druckköpfe und Patronen von Canon nicht so dolle, aber bei
Epson werden die meinst mit Vakuum betrieben, d.h. nach dem einsetzen  nicht mehr rausnehmen!


----------

